# More than one location for OJT?



## avro87 (3 Nov 2006)

Hi everyone.  I was wondering if its possible to go to more than one location while you're on the job training?  The reason for me would be that I would like to experience more than one aspect of the CF.  If you go to one location like Cold Lake, you get to see the Fighter Planes (which is great), but you don't get to see what it's like to be involved with maritime patrol, or search and rescue, or life as a Helicopter pilot etc.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## beenthere (4 Nov 2006)

You can only do so much within the time that's allotted. OJT doesn't mean learning all about everything.


----------



## avro87 (4 Nov 2006)

Is that a no then?  No people in the CF have ever gone to more than one location?  Also, what is the purpose of OJT?


----------



## R933ex (4 Nov 2006)

OJT in the basic sense of the word is to allow a member to get practical supervised experience in his/ her career. In my case I was fortunate enough to be allowed to do my OJT 4 package at 3 locations (Yellowknife/ Trenton/ Edmonton). This was in fact due to the lack of opportunity at my home unit to complete the package effectively, and also because I had a strong supervisor who wanted me to gain this experience.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Nov 2006)

avro87 said:
			
		

> Is that a no then?  No people in the CF have ever gone to more than one location?  Also, what is the purpose of OJT?



Lots of dicussions on OJT for pilot trainees around the site...........You are not there yet and should worry about other things first.  From what i see every day OJT exists only to give a name to those anoying waiting periods between training courses.  But again, you are getting way ahead of yourself.......


----------



## avro87 (4 Nov 2006)

R933ex said:
			
		

> OJT in the basic sense of the word is to allow a member to get practical supervised experience in his/ her career. In my case I was fortunate enough to be allowed to do my OJT 4 package at 3 locations (Yellowknife/ Trenton/ Edmonton). This was in fact due to the lack of opportunity at my home unit to complete the package effectively, and also because I had a strong supervisor who wanted me to gain this experience.



Thanks very much for the help!


			
				cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Lots of dicussions on OJT for pilot trainees around the site...........You are not there yet and should worry about other things first.  From what i see every day OJT exists only to give a name to those anoying waiting periods between training courses.  But again, you are getting way ahead of yourself.......



This is not the first time that someone has made the comment as to myself getting ahead of things.  All due respect, I think you're 100% wrong.  I think it would be very stupid to make such a large comittment with out knowledge of all aspects of the CF.  So I'd prefer to ask questions before, not after.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2006)

avro87 said:
			
		

> Thanks very much for the help!
> This is not the first time that someone has made the comment as to myself getting ahead of things.  All due respect, I think you're 100% wrong.  I think it would be very stupid to make such a large comittment with out knowledge of all aspects of the CF.  So I'd prefer to ask questions before, not after.



look, its natural to have questions but you are not going to have all the answers you want.....EVER.........you are not going to know ALL aspects of the CF before you join....i've been in 14 years, been flying for 2 and a half and i still learn new things every day.......

Since it wasnt the first time someone told you you were getting ahead of yourself, don't you think we could be right......

Oh yeah....what do i know  :


----------



## Crimmsy (5 Nov 2006)

For what it's worth, I know a few people who switched locations during an eight month stretch of OJT. I can't remember if there were details unique to their situations that allowed them to move around when others might not have had the opportunity, but it goes to show that it did happen occasionally. This is going back a couple years so who knows if things have changed.


----------



## avro87 (5 Nov 2006)

Good point, but do you understand what I'm saying?  I find it quite annoying when I ask for help and someone responds with a completely useless or unproductive comment.  I appreciate the fact that you've been in the forces for 14 years.  There's no need for sarcasm.  I'm sure you're quite knowledgeable of the CF.  However, you were not being very helpful with your comments.  I'd appreciate help, especially from someone with experience like yourself!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## avro87 (5 Nov 2006)

Crimmsy said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I know a few people who switched locations during an eight month stretch of OJT. I can't remember if there were details unique to their situations that allowed them to move around when others might not have had the opportunity, but it goes to show that it did happen occasionally. This is going back a couple years so who knows if things have changed.



Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2006)

avro87 said:
			
		

> Good point, but do you understand what I'm saying?  I find it quite annoying when I ask for help and someone responds with a completely useless or unproductive comment.  I appreciate the fact that you've been in the forces for 14 years.  There's no need for sarcasm.  I'm sure you're quite knowledgeable of the CF.  However, you were not being very helpful with your comments.  I'd appreciate help, especially from someone with experience like yourself!  Thanks a lot!



Ok...here's my attempt then...

We have several OJT pilots here at my unit........all of them are done MJ.....but none of them are qualified to fly our airplane yet.  Some will have to wait almost a year if not more.  What do they do.....they work the operations desk, scheduling, things like that....Why ? because they realy cant serve any other useful purpose at this time...that why i said OJT is in many cases just a fancy name for killing time until the next course.  I did OJT at a CH-146 unit and now i am nowhere near hellicopters so your location for OJT has little value to what you will eventualy fly.  If you are an officer, OJT tends to be a good time to do OPMEs and get university done if you are a CEOTP guy.....again thats going by my observations.

happy ?


----------



## avro87 (5 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Ok...here's my attempt then...
> 
> We have several OJT pilots here at my unit........all of them are done MJ.....but none of them are qualified to fly our airplane yet.  Some will have to wait almost a year if not more.  What do they do.....they work the operations desk, scheduling, things like that....Why ? because they realy cant serve any other useful purpose at this time...that why i said OJT is in many cases just a fancy name for killing time until the next course.  I did OJT at a CH-146 unit and now i am nowhere near hellicopters so your location for OJT has little value to what you will eventualy fly.  If you are an officer, OJT tends to be a good time to do OPMEs and get university done if you are a CEOTP guy.....again thats going by my observations.
> 
> happy ?


Acutally, I'm quite happy  !  Just wondering what OPMEs are?  Also, can you clarify your point on finishing university if CEOTP.  Are you saying that if you were in CEOTP that you would go back to school instead of OJT?  Just curious because I'm considering CEOTP (and comments on CEOTP would also be appreciated).  Thank you!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2006)

OPME = Officer Professional Military Education.

its a series of 6 professional developement course that officers have to do.  Sitting on your ass on OJT seems like a good time to get it done.  One day you will be busy and not have the time.....

I know one guy who went to university to finish his degree while he was waiting for his type course.......


----------



## avro87 (5 Nov 2006)

Thanks


----------

